# THUNDER OVER MICHIGAN 2008



## grumman-cats (Dec 31, 2007)

There doing an AAF theme this year. They don't have a complete list of aircraft out yet but they do have 7 heavies scheduled. That would be 4 B-17's, Both B-24's and the lancaster. The main theme aircraft will be the P-47 thunderbolt. They are also trying to do a paradrop from a C-47, not sure of what stage this operation is in but it will go along well with the mock battle scene going on with P-47 support. 

The dates are early august, I think the 8,9. I will confirm this and let you all know but it should be another great show.


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2007)

Great news. I was able to attend in both 2005 and 2006. I had to miss this year. I hope to be in the photo pit again next year. I would love to grab a beer with anyone else that is attending. 

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2007)

Eric.....please go so we can get some great photos!!!!

Thanks for letting us know G-cats.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Would love to make it but I know I can't. I'll wait for the show to hit TV.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll have to see how the business goes this year before I could commit to it. Believe me, that will be quite a show and I have been wanting to attend Thunder for a long time. But if I don't make it, fear not, I have a network of aviation photogs that will certainly be there.


----------



## grumman-cats (Jan 1, 2008)

Just to let you guys know, the lancaster is suppose to fly both days with the other heavies. I just read the b-17's and they will be the Yankee lady, nine-o-nine, memphis belle, and thunderbird. There was talk of a fw190 but it's not finished yet and the collins fondation doesn't have there 262 yet. There's still no word on the 109 to fight the thunderbolts but I think there working on it. It's a short trip for that one to attend. 

I know I'll be attending, most likely both days. I hope to be able to get in the photo pit for both of them. They'll have the usual setup this year. Things were a little different last year becouse of the blues attending but there's know big jet team this year.


----------



## grumman-cats (Feb 20, 2008)

In case anyone doesn't know of there website, here is a link to it. They have updated it with this years event.
Yankee Air Museum


----------



## DBII (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks G-Cat. I would love to meet you at the photo pit if I make it this year. I had a great time in 2005 and 2006.

DBII


----------



## grumman-cats (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey DBII, I'll be there for sure. I'll be trying ot get both days. I really love this show. 

For those vintage jet fans, we even supply there needs.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

damn what an awesome show!

I gotta get over and check these shows out in the future 

Have fun!


----------



## DBII (Feb 25, 2008)

That Mig pilot is crazy. Back in 2005 he made a several high speed passes during the practice on Friday and the crowd went ape s***. I will see if I have any pictures to post but my 300 mm does not reach out there very well. For those that cannot make it, they sale DVDs from the shows. I picked up the one for 2005 and it was the only bad thing about my trip. I hear that they are much better now. 

DBII


----------



## grumman-cats (Feb 25, 2008)

Well you all need to get your camera's ready for some celebrating of the 8) *THUNDERBOLTS *


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome shot!


----------



## grumman-cats (Feb 27, 2008)

I just read that there going to have two c-47's with 10 jumpers each that will jump into the battle on the ground while the P-47's do some gun runs. This should make for an entertaining experiance I think.
And for those that might be interested, I made a DVD of the last three shows but remember, I am not a professional videographer even though I think mine is better than the ones they produced.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

You guys are really making it hard for me not to go this year. Have wanted to attend this show for a couple years now, but gas prices and other commitments have not allowed me. Maybe this year?


----------



## DBII (Mar 1, 2008)

Some pictures for the 2005 and 2006 show.

DBII


----------



## grumman-cats (Mar 26, 2008)

they have updated there aircraft list and it's lookin better by the minute. They have added another fortress and a P-51B C model and of real interest to me this year, they have several WWI aircraft listed. I don't know if they plan on flying any of them but I should still be able to get some great photo's.
They also got the F-18C demo.


----------



## DBII (Mar 27, 2008)

D** I wish I had the money to go this year.

DBII


----------



## grumman-cats (Apr 27, 2008)

Another aircraft update. It looks like the Lanc has been removed for some reason. I haven't heard as to why yet but they did add a mig 21 to the schedule as well.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

Ah shame about the lanc.

However I havent seen the above pictures before, they are fantastic!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

One day I'm going to go to this show. Have wanted to for the past three years, but never have the Vacation time or cash to do all the things I want.
Looks like 4 P-47's this year. Would love to see a formation of 4 P-47's doing a flyby.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 7, 2008)

I caught the tail-end (har) of some formation flying of a P-47 and an F-14 back in '05 at the Alliance Air Show over in Ft. Worth. Man, what I wouldn't give to know the tricks for getting those pics without any tourists lounging under the wings of the '17!!!!!!!! And that '38...you sure know how to give a guy a woodie!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

Yep, crowds don't seem to know much about someone else trying to take a pic of an aircraft. My peeve is standing in front of an aircraft with camera up to eye and some joker just walks in front of you. Feel like just chewing them out, but refrain and try to wait to a break in the clueless walkerbyes.


----------



## grumman-cats (May 7, 2008)

Thats the nice thing about thunder is that they give you an hour before the gates open for just 100 people to get up close to the aircraft. it costs alittle more but worth it.


----------



## DBII (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Heinz. Thunder over Michigan is one of the best shows I have ever attended. The only way to go is with a photo pass to get in early. The photo pit pass is also a great deal. The photo pit is at the end of the runway, away from the crowd with a beer tent....yes beer was included..... 
My brother in-law was stationed at the NAS in Ft Worth in the early 2000. They were involved with a Boy Scouts and sold pizza at the yearly air show one year. I was able to get on the flight line 2 hours prior to the show to take pictures. There were only about 8 other people on the flight line and I still had to wait for people to move out of the way. Does anyone else go crazy when people stick their fingers in the weapons? 

DBII


----------



## grumman-cats (Jun 7, 2008)

It was confirmed yesterday that the lone star flight musuems P-47 Tarheel Hal will be at thunder so if all goes well, that puts six thunderbolts on the schedule. That would make a very nice formation shot if possible.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2008)

Pictures guys, lots of pictures!!! I wish I could be there for that, maybe one day, or if I win the lottery.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 7, 2008)

do they rope the aircraft off?


----------



## grumman-cats (Jun 8, 2008)

The only time your not allowed around the aircraft is when there moving for the show. Safety reasons you know. 

Hmmmmm, six thounderbolts and only one 109, seems alittle unfair.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 10, 2008)

I hear 5 Thunderbolts and 4 B-17's this year

Why cant they do that in Australia???!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 10, 2008)

Never mind mate, we have some unique a/c that can only be seen in the air down here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 11, 2008)

Another great show this year. I'll have some pics to post later. I havent' gone through all 1300 of them. It was definatly cool to see the only two flying liberators in the world in formation together. Even though the photo's didn't come out all that well since we were hit and miss with weather all weekend. The morning were clear and blue and the afternoons were " is that shower gonna hit us or not ". Anyway I hope to have some good stuff to post.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Can't wait. Someday I'll make this show.


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics you might like. The liberators flew a little late in the day causing some lighting issues but to be there was a treat. I do have some four ship 47's pics as well if interested.


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a little formation work that you don't see everday


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice stuff Jim!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2008)

love that last pic, thanks for putting them up


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Love the "new" Old Crow P-51. Quad C-47 pics would be awesome. If I don't get to Colorado Elk hunting next fall I'm going to this show instead. Last three years have looked awesome fromt he few pics I've seen.


----------



## DBII (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks likes you got a little rain. Sounds like another good show in MI. I have never seen two B-24 flying together. Any more pictures? 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2008)

Great pics mate!....more!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2008)

Great shots grummancats, love to see the 4 p-47's in flight also


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's a few more for those that could not attend.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2008)

Good stuff, lovely pic of the 109.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pics. Love the angle on the Mig 17. YOu are making it hard for me not to attend next years show!!!


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a few more from the show. Unfortunately the P-47's flew later in the day when the weather moved in on both days of the show. The second day they didn't fly the four ship formation becouse of an injury on the field there were waiting for the medevac helo to fly in so they cleared the area.


----------



## mtudb24 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics I took at TOM this year
I like B&W to add to the realism. A good friend of mine had his halftrack (Tinman) in the re-enactment. A good time was had by all!
Enjoy


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 21, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2008)

Those Thunderbolt shots are great!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2008)

That's it, I need to buy a winning lotto ticket. This is a show that I would love to go to, and after seeing some of the stuff here, like 2 B-24s (I know, a B-24 and an LB-30, but still). When was the last time anyone saw 2 of them together in formation?

Great stuff guys. Mtudb, can you please size down the photos. They are too big, and it annoys a lot of people to have to keep scrolling to see the whole picture. Thx.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lovely pictures but also they are too large.


----------



## mtudb24 (Aug 22, 2008)

I tried to but they keep coming up too large. Sorry about that guys. 

Does anyone know why these and other pictures come up as links sometimes and the actual photos other times? I was at a co-workers desk when he was looking at them, and they came up as links and the size was fine. 

I've got some more but I'll wait to get it right before I post them
Todd


----------



## grumman-cats (Aug 29, 2008)

here's my best shot of the show


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

beautiful shot!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 30, 2008)

agree


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2008)

Lovely shot!


----------

